# meet Dot, born 10 days ago



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Here is my little female that I am waiting to bring home. She is ten days old and 4.4 ounces. I am calling her "Dot". That made me think to call my little buddy "Dash"! I like it. Dot and Dash... they just go together


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh wow what a cutie!! I bet your exicted!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

She looks so tiny in the pics, I can imagine she's even tinier in person! I love her coloring and her name is too cute!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

OMG - she's so sweet! Dot is a perfect name. And Buddy's new name Dash is very cute too.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> Oh wow what a cutie!! I bet your exicted!!


thanks. yeah, really excited. it was a long wait for the pups to be born. now the wait to bring her home...



LittleHead said:


> She looks so tiny in the pics, I can imagine she's even tinier in person! I love her coloring and her name is too cute!


she is one of the smaller from the litter. there is a boy that looks a lot like her but he will have a black nose. she will probably be chocolate nose and green eyes... we'll see as time goes on.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Tricia* said:


> OMG - she's so sweet! Dot is a perfect name. And Buddy's new name Dash is very cute too.


thanks! yes, we will be the Morse Code family


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Aww she is tiny! I love her colouring too. How exciting for you! x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwwww so cute how exciting for you xx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

London said:


> Aww she is tiny! I love her colouring too. How exciting for you! x


and I noticed in your siggy that it's just a few days before your little one comes home! can't wait for pics and to hear all the news!


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

I'm in LOVE!!! She is adorable  I just love her colour and markings. How precious  I bet you're on pins and noodles waiting for her to come home


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

FernChi4Me said:


> ....I bet you're on pins and noodles waiting for her to come home


yes, and i can't wait to shop for girl things too :love5:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh a little girl, how exciting. Shopping for girly things! I want a girl. I love her name, Dot. She has dots on her back too.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a sweet little baby!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh she is just darling - and I love the names!!


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

Dot is so cute, I love her name


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

excellent choice of name how come you lot all find cute babies i been looking for months for a little sibling for dodge


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Dot is very cute and so tiny.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

jeanie brown said:


> excellent choice of name how come you lot all find cute babies i been looking for months for a little sibling for dodge


thanks. and, i don't think this entire litter is sold. pm me for info...


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Awww, she is sooooo tiny!!!!!


----------



## BentleyandLexi (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh my goodness. Dot is adorable. And what a perfect name!


----------



## scotland chis (Apr 27, 2009)

just gorgeous!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

next one slash!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

*squeeeek* Tooooo cute!!! x


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

What a tiny little perfect girl. Very beautiful!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

more puppy!!!...so cute!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW Dot is so pretty. She will be a great looking chi princess for sure.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Dot is adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

She is a little treasure... Dot is so fitting.

Dot and Dash will be quite the pair


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

thank you everyone for the wonderful comments! this is a very nice group of people 



catalat said:


> She is a little treasure... Dot is so fitting.
> 
> Dot and Dash will be quite the pair


thanks! i hope so :queen::joker:


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I love her colouring and the markings, she's beautiful.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Dot and Dash, very cute. She's a cute little girl.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> I love her colouring and the markings, she's beautiful.


I can't wait for her to open her eyes!


----------

